# S/W Cashmere



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been through 17 gallons of Cashmere Flat Enamel, purchased from 3 different stores, 4 different batch #'s and have had "trash" in every gallon. The trash is like slimmy crumbs of dried paint, aka paint boogers.
No one has been able to offer up an explination, since there has not been any memos from SW or enough complaints from consumers.
Just wanted to give you a fair warning to be on the look out.
Sage


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

It kinda sucks that you buy a premium can of paint and it pours full of gunk. 

My advice... ALWAYS STRAIN YOUR PAINT!

I pretty much figure in straining my buckets now a days. It's part of the cost per gallon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Good point Andyman. 

Although I love the product, I haven't used it so much to see this issue. I'll buy it over Duration Home any day... Love how it covers. But yeah, straining may be the way to go until... who knows what.... lol..


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Its probably been sitting on the paint shop shelf a long time. I didn't think many painters use this product anymore. I personally like to use flat enamel for smoke stained or water stained ceilings.
Its horrible to wash the paint spots off your face after the job is done.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sage said:


> I have been through 17 gallons of Cashmere Flat Enamel, purchased from 3 different stores, 4 different batch #'s and have had "trash" in every gallon. The trash is like slimmy crumbs of dried paint, aka paint boogers.
> No one has been able to offer up an explination, since there has not been any memos from SW or enough complaints from consumers.
> Just wanted to give you a fair warning to be on the look out.
> Sage


 
Paint boogers are BAD:yes:


----------

